Ask HN: Books vs. Academic Papers? - sturza
======
derstander
I’ll preface by saying that, at the time I’m posting, there’s no clarifying
information: it’s just “books vs academic papers”.

My response to that is use a well-written book to establish a solid background
for the area and then use academic papers to stay abreast of new developments.

